# My first box of Partagas ISOM's - Which should I get?



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I've had enough. I've smoked enough of Bigwaved's Partagas cigars (THREE :fu) to know that it's by far one of my favorite brands and I need to order myself a box. I don't recall which ones we've smoked in the past but I've enjoyed all of them. Dave if you can remember the ones we've had, I'd appreciate the input. I've made a list of the ones within my budget. For reference, my favorite go-to smoke is the Monte #3, pretty mild but flavorful. I still have a young palate so I don't want anything too strong that's going to leave me with a sore throat in the morning. I believe all we've smoked before fit this description.

Charlottes
Coronas
Coronas Senior A/T
Mille Fleurs
Paragas de Luxe A/T
Serie D No. 4 (I think these are the ones I like)
Serie Du Connaisseur No.3
Super Partagas
Shorts

What do you guys think?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I like the Partagas Shorts and it sounds like it fits the bill for you.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Get the Shorts or the Charlottes .

Both are great cigars. You may be able to find the Charlottes with age on them.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

shorts are good - when you become more experienced, try the presidentes - strong, but good!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SHORTS!!!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I like the Serie D No. 4 and the presidentes, hard to go wrong with the shorts though.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Joey Link said:


> I've had enough. I've smoked enough of Bigwaved's Partagas cigars (THREE :fu) to know that it's by far one of my favorite brands and I need to order myself a box. I don't recall which ones we've smoked in the past but I've enjoyed all of them. Dave if you can remember the ones we've had, I'd appreciate the input. I've made a list of the ones within my budget. For reference, my favorite go-to smoke is the Monte #3, pretty mild but flavorful. I still have a young palate so I don't want anything too strong that's going to leave me with a sore throat in the morning. I believe all we've smoked before fit this description.
> 
> Charlottes
> Coronas
> ...


Charlottes.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

A cab of Shorts is always a good time! Although I've heard good things about the Charlottes.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> A cab of Shorts is always a good time! Although I've heard good things about the Charlottes.


:tpd:

Yup.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I would have to say the Charlottes. You can still find these with some age and are reasonable in price.
I think there are several reviews on these that you should check out.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Joey Link said:


> I've had enough. I've smoked enough of Bigwaved's Partagas cigars (THREE :fu) to know that it's by far one of my favorite brands and I need to order myself a box. I don't recall which ones we've smoked in the past but I've enjoyed all of them. Dave if you can remember the ones we've had, I'd appreciate the input. I've made a list of the ones within my budget. For reference, my favorite go-to smoke is the Monte #3, pretty mild but flavorful. I still have a young palate so I don't want anything too strong that's going to leave me with a sore throat in the morning. I believe all we've smoked before fit this description.
> 
> Charlottes
> Coronas
> ...


I gave dave a 98 charlotte, maybe thats what u tasted. I like the charlottes and they are the mildest of that list (yeah yeah i know everyone has a diffrent pallet, they are the mildest on my pallet too...)


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> I've had enough. I've smoked enough of Bigwaved's Partagas cigars (THREE :fu) to know that it's by far one of my favorite brands and I need to order myself a box. I don't recall which ones we've smoked in the past but I've enjoyed all of them. Dave if you can remember the ones we've had, I'd appreciate the input. I've made a list of the ones within my budget. For reference, my favorite go-to smoke is the Monte #3, pretty mild but flavorful. I still have a young palate so I don't want anything too strong that's going to leave me with a sore throat in the morning. I believe all we've smoked before fit this description.
> 
> Charlottes
> Coronas
> ...


IMO get the ones you like first, then get some RASS :dr


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

from your list, shorts are great! but just that....short.
i agree with the comment about getting RASS, my favorite.
jimmy


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Not on your list, but check out the PC Especiales.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Not on your list, but check out the PC Especiales.


Nice lookin kids BP. Girls huh? Yer done for I got a suggestion for when they start dating. When a boy comes a callin, make sure you're cleaning your shotgun when he comes into the house  
Happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

donp said:


> Nice lookin kids BP. Girls huh? Yer done for I got a suggestion for when they start dating. When a boy comes a callin, make sure you're cleaning your shotgun when he comes into the house
> Happy holidays to you and yours.


:r Thanks Don!

I already have the 12g loaded with 00 buck. 

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

if you can find '98 charlottes get those for sure..dont get the '01's....everyone is having draw issues..if not..get the shorts of psd4..but since the shorts are cheap get both..lol..


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> if you can find '98 charlottes get those for sure..


In transit


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

From what I've heard... the Shorts are the way to go!!!!! Good luck... and enjoy 'em!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Partagas Series P # 2's!!!


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I *think* I've had one of the shorts before. I really like them because they don't take long to smoke and they're definately one of the cheaper ones. On the other hand, they're small and go quickly; something I don't like. The thing about the charlottes is they have a ring gauge of only 35 and I'm sure I won't be able to find some with any age 

How do the Serie d No. 4 compare to the shorts? I'm wondering if they're worth the extra $65 - That's another bundle of JLP's! 

I sure wish I could afford a box of Partagas Series P # 2's.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

PSD4 has a long sick period, unless you are planning on aging the smokes don't buy them.

If you're looking for something to smoke right away, Shorts are good OTT.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Joey Link said:


> I sure wish I could afford a box of Partagas Series P # 2's.


Get a 10 ct. box to go easier on your wallet .


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Ermo said:


> PSD4 has a long sick period, unless you are planning on aging the smokes don't buy them.
> 
> If you're looking for something to smoke right away, Shorts are good OTT.


What he said. On the other hand, the cab of shorts I received recently was really young (Mar 06), so I'm waiting (im)patiently to dig into them. Aside from the PSD4 and the Shorts, the only other Party I've had was a Churchills Deluxe from 03, and they were solid, but not particularly remarkable.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*This is what Joey sees...*

*Enjoy the ride, brother.*


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest a box of Mille Fleurs.
Easy on the wallet, tasty and a little longer smoke than the shorts.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

If we're going out on limbs, try the petit coronas especiales. Cheap, good, and bigger than the shorts.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I got a '98 Charlotte from Allan that I thought was real good. Just make sure you can get the '98's.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Ermo said:


> If we're going out on limbs, try the petit coronas especiales. Cheap, good, and bigger than the shorts.


How would you describe the profile on these? Interesting size, and the price is just right.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Joey Link said:


> I *think* I've had one of the shorts before. I really like them because they don't take long to smoke and they're definately one of the cheaper ones. On the other hand, they're small and go quickly; something I don't like. *The thing about the charlottes is they have a ring gauge of only 35 and I'm sure I won't be able to find some with any age *
> 
> How do the Serie d No. 4 compare to the shorts? I'm wondering if they're worth the extra $65 - That's another bundle of JLP's!
> 
> I sure wish I could afford a box of Partagas Series P # 2's.


yeah but theyre so tasty..and if you find them will automatically have age cuz they were discontinued in '01 or '02..


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Agree with Freddy and Gerry.... Charlottes all the way!!! Paul (NavyDoc) turned me onto them and they most definitely rock!!!!

98's are killer and I've only had draw probs with 1 of the '01's thus far.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Agree with Freddy and Gerry.... Charlottes all the way!!! Paul (NavyDoc) turned me onto them and they most definitely rock!!!!
> 
> 98's are killer and I've only had draw probs with 1 of the '01's thus far.


Same here Dustin. Paul pushed me over the edge with these and I think I've only got one 98 left and just a few 01's. I haven't had a problem with either.

I really think just about any of the Partagas cigars your looking at picking up will be fine. IMO unless you can find the shorts with any age on them I would pass because you can almost always find these. Pretty much the same with all the others (almost). So in my mind the Charlottes are the logical choice, not made anymore and you can still pick them up for a good price with some age.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> if you can find '98 charlottes get those for sure..dont get the '01's....everyone is having draw issues..if not..get the shorts of psd4..but since the shorts are cheap get both..lol..


Just finished a box of 01's and only a few tight ones out of 25.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Just finished a box of 01's and only a few tight ones out of 25.


really? thats good to know cuz the '98's are becoming scarce. how long did you have them for? my brother has a box and most of them been tight but he smoked a box in 6 months..


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> really? thats good to know cuz the '98's are becoming scarce. how long did you have them for? my brother has a box and most of them been tight but he smoked a box in 6 months..


Freddy, I only had mine for a year maybe. They went fast :dr ! I probably had 4 or 5 that were tight. I really don't think cigars sit around and draw better, unless they are really overhumidified. I know some swear they do, but IMO time just doesn't fix bad construction. I have yet to have a box of cigars that are clearly rolled too tight improve with age. I've also had plenty of Davidoffs and other smokes that were over 20 years old draw poorly.


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

Henry Henry Henry....sheeeesh!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> SHORTS!!!


ditto


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Joey Link said:


> Coronas
> Serie Du Connaisseur No.3


you left off the lonsdales and Serie du Conn #'s 1 and 2.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Not on your list, but check out the PC Especiales.


I agree - They are very good. Larger than a short and cheaper.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Fredster said:


> Freddy, I only had mine for a year maybe. They went fast :dr ! I probably had 4 or 5 that were tight. I really don't think cigars sit around and draw better, unless they are really overhumidified. I know some swear they do, but IMO time just doesn't fix bad construction. I have yet to have a box of cigars that are clearly rolled too tight improve with age. I've also had plenty of Davidoffs and other smokes that were over 20 years old draw poorly.


Good to hear Fred!! Thanx for the info my brother.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the input guys! 

The reason I left some of them off the list was because I either couldn't afford them or they aren't available to me. I'm still not quite sure what I'm going to get yet, lol :hn


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> Thanks for all the input guys!
> 
> The reason I left some of them off the list was because I either couldn't afford them or they aren't available to me. I'm still not quite sure what I'm going to get yet, lol :hn


If you want PSP2's, all you gotta do is advertise a box split in the splits thread and wait 30 seconds.:r That's about how long it'd take to fill that split.


----------

